# Good Head phones



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

I dont know what section this would go in, but i was looking into buying some new head phones for the season so i can jam down the Mt. Not ear buds, but the ones that cover your whole ear. Any suggestion from somebody that already has them?


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

well if your looking at the skullcandy route i personally know that the skullcrushers rock! they have such sick sound and dont drain your battery cause of the amp and you can adjust how much bass they have. also the icon are pretty popular and very comfy. they have 30mm drivers so the sound is much better than expected. nixon makes good headphones that are very stylish as well as sony to name some others


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

buy something cheap enough that you wont be upset if you break them.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

sony mdr xd100
super cheap with decent sound quality


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> sony mdr xd100
> super cheap with decent sound quality


how do they hold up? They're $16 on Amazon


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I wouldn't trust them to stay together in a large impact, but i throw my XD200s around just fine.


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

bakesale said:


> buy something cheap enough that you wont be upset if you break them.


yeah i mite have to go wif the skullcrushers


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd just get some Icon's, Cheap, decent quality, and then you get the Skullcandy warranty. Break them riding and you get 50% off your next pair.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I'd just get some Icon's, Cheap, decent quality, and then you get the Skullcandy warranty. Break them riding and you get 50% off your next pair.


same here, my favorite headphones to ride with are the icon/recruit line. low profile, cheap and the sound quailty is good enough while im moving down the hill. i would stay away from all those huge head phones from SC for riding, just not practical. i actually just picked up a new pair off Whiskey Militia for $12 and thats with shipping. i broke quite a few pairs in my time but whenever they did it wouldnt have mattered what kind of head phones they were, no fault on SC themselves.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

I find my cheap walmart sony headphones sound better than my skullcandys. ? And when they break you can toss em.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i bought some panasonics from target that were fairly cheap and have good sound quality and thus far, pretty good durability, you might want to check them out.
Panasonic RP-HTX7 Retro Style Headphones - White - Compare Prices, Product Reviews, and Product Specs


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

bakesale said:


> buy something cheap enough that you wont be upset if you break them.


this is what i was going to post
last season i went through 4 sets of head phones, all of them were earbuds
i just picked up some skull candies that cover my whole ear....hopefully they are more durable


----------



## GoggleTan (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a set of skullcandy smokin buds. Sound good for the money and cheap enough that if they break I wont care. I just ride with one earbud in so i can hear the music and everything/everyone else. 

For those with helmets with earpads: is there a way to mute only one earpad? I like having music and outside noise.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

take the earpad apart and wire up a switch


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

per of $120 sennheiers= win


----------



## soulfly (Sep 16, 2009)

I ride with Sennheiser PX 100. It's great!


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

soulfly said:


> I ride with Sennheiser PX 100. It's great!


yea so i picked up some sony's from best buy 29.99 and the sond is great. Hope these will last me through the season w/o breaking :dunno:


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

skullcandy icon. light, loud, quality sound, stay on your head, look good, inexpensive. 
whole deal.
theres a reason most boarders choose them as their riding head phones.
i pump my music so loud with them when i ride, and put em around my neck on the lift.
never had a problem. get em.


----------



## BUTTERZ (Oct 13, 2009)

airplane headphones are the best, Then skullcandys


----------

